# How do you use Silica Powder/What's it for?



## LeeleeBell (Aug 3, 2009)

I was just lookin through some beauty web sites and noticed they sell Silica powder...what do you do with it? I have heard it's used to "set" foundation for example...I feel ignorant. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

I use it to set my makeup...I use it the same way as the MAC transparent finishing powder and the MUFE HD powder


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I use it to set my makeup...I use it the same way as the MAC transparent finishing powder and the MUFE HD powder_

 
So...just fluff it on with a brush? What brush do you use?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the 180, 181 or 182 buffer brush


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you...and do you get good results? Would you recommend it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the MAC Transparent Powder everytime I do my makeup and I love it...they are all supossed to be basically the same thing...I like the MUFE HD as well but it leaves a slight cast on my skin whereas the MAC TFP is completely transparent on my skin


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 4, 2009)

what are the benefits of using silica powder vs. "regular" powder to set foundation?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_what are the benefits of using silica powder vs. "regular" powder to set foundation?_

 
Silica has a finer texture and tends to give a better finish to the face, kind of like an "airbrushed" finish if that makes sense. It is also softer and "fluffier" than regular powder. It feels lighter on the face too IMO.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 4, 2009)

MUFE HD has silica in it...it's very soft, compared to regular powder...more finely milled, I'm assuming...but the MUFE HD leaves a nice, "soft-focus lens" look on my face...I'd just use a regular kabuki for it, or a fluffy powder brush.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 4, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance but I thought that silica was like a filler and was used in primers?

I was watching Smashbox on QVC the other day and they lady said something about silica being the stuff which fills the holes and gives you smoother looking skin.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Pardon my ignorance but I thought that silica was like a filler and was used in primers?

I was watching Smashbox on QVC the other day and they lady said something about silica being the stuff which fills the holes and gives you smoother looking skin._

 
Silica and _silicone_, the substance you are thinking about, are two different things.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Silica and silicone, the substance you are thinking about, are two different things._

 

Thanks


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I use the 180, 181 or 182 buffer brush_

 
Can you tell me how you apply the silica with a brush like the 180?
It's so dense, I wouldn't know how to do it without applying a lot of the powder ...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 15, 2009)

^^^I usually get some powder into the cap of my MUFE HD, tap my brush into it, and then tap the handle against the heel of my free hand to get excess off, and then just start buffing it into my skin...although I use the MUFE kabuki that came with the powder (looooove holiday sets), and it's the softest thing I've ever felt in my life. It's a little slice of heaven. LOL


----------

